# Tripod: Hot Girl In The Comic Shop



## MA-Caver (Sep 6, 2009)

These guys are funny. Think you might like 'em. 

[yt]xh3qt9jhAW0[/yt]


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 6, 2009)

It made me think of this one:

[yt]
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AkEDwYaWKiw&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AkEDwYaWKiw&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
[/yt]


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 9, 2009)

I am a HUGE Tripod fan.  



That link is my favorite Tripod song.

AoG


----------

